# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Hi Gold Coast Cabinet Maker

## wotman

Hi my wife and I are doing major renovations on our home.
I am going to have many questions for this forum.
Hopefully I can get the answers to my questions. 
If any members have questions for Kitchens,Vanities and furniture etc. Please don't hesitate to ask.

----------


## phild01

Welcome.

----------


## r3nov8or

Hi, Gold Coast cabinet maker wotman  :Smilie:

----------

